# All nighter size?



## dse186 (Jul 14, 2017)

Does anyone know what size this all nighter is? It has never been used it was in a garage and never had it installed


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2017)

The top looks odd. Can you post a full stove shot?


----------



## coaly (Jul 15, 2017)

The two models with step top and  double intakes can be a Mid Moe or Big Moe.

Mid is 36 inches deep overall, Big is 41 1/2 inches deep overall.

Brochure here;
https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/ALLNIGHTERbrocurewiki.pdf

The log length is incorrect on the Mid Moe specs. I think it should be 24, not 28. If yours is a Mid Moe maybe you can tell us if it takes a 24 inch log straight in maximum.


----------



## LeifKrum (Jul 20, 2017)

Good to know!


----------



## dse186 (Jul 22, 2017)

24 inches to the door


----------



## coaly (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks, yes that's a Mid Moe.


----------



## chris.ross212 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes that is a mid moe.  The big moe is a little wider and takes a 30 inch log.


----------



## royrizzle (Aug 16, 2017)

dse186 said:


> Does anyone know what size this all nighter is? It has never been used it was in a garage and never had it installed


Looks like an Econo. Mid-Moe without the internal blower tubes .  This would be a cheapest version for the Mid - Moe model .


----------

